# infantry officer info



## fusilier (24 Dec 2000)

Mud Crawler
Infantry officer training is divided into phases
Phase One is Basic Officer training, for all MOCs (you get OCdt after you complete it)
Phase Two gives you insructions in section tactics, it is equivalent to the JLC, and very hard. you get 2Lt.
Phase three is platoon tactics. You get Lt.
Phase four is mechanized platoon tactics

Infantry officer training is very demanding, both physically and mentally, know what you‘re getting yourself into my friend.  The Infantry is the hardest MOC in the CF, it‘s not all shits and giggles, puppy dogs and ice cream.  It‘s not all glorious and such as the movies portray it, you either love or hate it, and you won‘t know if you do til you get in.  It‘s miserable work, but worth it.


----------



## Mud Crawler (27 Dec 2000)

Ok.So I‘m going to be private until i succeed phase 2?Then second lieutnant and lieutnant after completion of phase 3?But this is all far away and I still have my eye surgery to get set.Thanks for the info. If anyone could point me in the direction where I could find what sort of income a pte, 2lt and lt get and can anyone tell me how it‘s  gonna work for my degree. I chose the program that allows me to be an officer AND complete the degree in spare time(if I ever get any).Unfortunatly i believe that this program ended in 2000.Is there going to be a replacement program or am I going to have to complete cegep and join the army and do 5 years in Kingston?If there‘s a replacement program, do i still have to complete cegep or do I just do the degree.They weren‘t very clear on this at the recruitment center in Montréal.Thanks in advance for any info on this topic.

Mud Crawler
We need a few mad people, see where the sane ones have landed us!


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jan 2001)

If you are selected for officer training you will be awarded the rank of Officer Cadet (OCdt). You will remain an OCdt until you are commissioned (as a Second Lieutenant (2Lt)), which takes place at different times depending on your career profile.

Reserve Force officers are commissioned after Phase 2.
Regular Force officers attending RMC (or ROTP - civvie U) are commissioned on graduation (this is normally just before they commence Phase 4).
Direct Entry Officer (DEO) , i.e., those joining the Reg F with a degree, will be commissioned on enrolment.
Other Reg F officer candidates (OCTP, CFR from Sgt or below) will be commissioned after completing Phase 4.

Some example Reg Force pay rates (monthly) for entry ranks are aapproximately:

    Pte - 1968 (recruit) to 2891 (trained) 

    OCdt - (ROTP) $1130 a month during their first year of paid service;  $1155 a month during their second year of paid service; $1180 a month during their third year of paid service; and $1203 a month during their fourth and each subsequent year of paid service.

     2Lt - 3240 (ROTP), 2771  (DEO)

Pay rates may be found at the following site:
 http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol3/Ch204_e.asp#204.205

It‘s a long and complex document, read it cardfully to ensure you are reviewing the specific section and table of pay reates that applies to the classification, entry plan and ranks you are interested in.

Keep in mind that StatsCan reports that the AVERAGE income for a
non-family household in 1995 was $28,113. (And that‘s for all applicable age/experience stats) See http://www.statcan.ca/english/census96/may12/t7.htm

A Pte in the CF will earn $23,616 in his/her first year at the Private (Recruit) rate of pay and, on likely promotion to Corporal in his/her fourth year, will be at an annual salary of $39,684.

Mike

The Regimental Rogue
http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com


----------

